# Filmes/Documentários sobre vulcanismo/sismologia



## fablept (18 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

Partilhem informações sobre documentários/filmes 



*Documentário*
Volcanic Odysseys - Do um dos autores do website volcanic.com.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6416254/

Vi um episódio no canal Odisseia, sobre vulcanismo mexicano (Popocatépetl e Colima), falam ainda do famoso vulcão que nasceu num quintal de um agricultor. Excelente qualidade 

Pesquisem que pode ser que encontrem alguns episódios no canal Odisseia
http://odisseia.pt/programas/odisseia-vulcanica-2/

---
*Filmes de Hollywood*
Dantes Peak
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118928/

Dificilmente vão fazer outro filme com algum teor científico em Hollywood como o Dantes Peak, até a USGS tem uma página dedicada a esse filme. Tem uns "bugs", mas no geral está bem conseguido.



Outro filme de Hollywood é o Volcano
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120461/

Filme mais à Hollywood, vulcão nasce no centro de Los Angeles.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Dez 2017 às 23:04)

ainda tens o pompeii com a browning (a moça não a arma) e o jon Snow levemente baseada no famoso cataclismo


----------



## Cinza (7 Out 2018 às 10:39)

fablept disse:


> Partilhem informações sobre documentários/filmes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recomendo o filme/documentário *Krakatoa the last days BBC 2006*, é verídico e contado principalmente através do geólogo Rogier Verbeek, que esteve lá e assistiu a tudo, mas também existem outros pontos de vista - um oficial colonial, um guardião de farol e o comandante de um navio.

Este pequeno vídeo da introdução ao filme/documentário dá para se ter um cheirinho de como é - 


Se souber inglês está aqui o filme todo (a qualidade não é a melhor) -


----------

